# hitman blood money help plz!!!



## sandeshkumar845 (Jan 12, 2013)

i am running on windows 7 ultimate 32 bit
my system specs are
4gb RAM
intel i3 processor
nvidia zotac geforce 210



as soon as i launch the game a black screen appears and immediately this message pops up:
hitmanbloodmoney.exe has stopped working




Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	HitmanBloodMoney.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	4492b845
Fault Module Name:	HitmanBloodMoney.exe
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	4492b845
Exception Code:	80000003
Exception Offset:	0005e501
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	320d
Additional Information 2:	320d2d82ac65278975c2742d02a8fd41
Additional Information 3:	ff87
Additional Information 4:	ff8771f5f659c2647591396d7713a8cd








NOW HOW CAN I FIX THIS


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you tried xp mode?


----------



## sandeshkumar845 (Jan 12, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> have you tried xp mode?


how do you do that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Where did you get the game from


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

right click on the games shortcut select properties then compatability and select run in windows xp.


----------



## sandeshkumar845 (Jan 12, 2013)

joeten said:


> Where did you get the game from


my cousin gifted it to me


----------



## sandeshkumar845 (Jan 12, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> right click on the games shortcut select properties then compatability and select run in windows xp.


tried it but no use 
the same thing pops up


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what are your full specs because I run windows 7 64 bit ultimate and hitman bloodmoney runs perfectly well on my system, I just installed it to see.


----------



## sandeshkumar845 (Jan 12, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> what are your full specs because I run windows 7 64 bit ultimate and hitman bloodmoney runs perfectly well on my system, I just installed it to see.


intel core i3-2120 CPU @ 3.30GHz 
RAM 4.00GB
windows 7 ultimate 32 bit

Video card:GeFroce 210
video RAM 2.0GB
3D yes
Hardware T&L yes
pixel shader version 4.1
vertex shader version 4.1
Sound Card NVIDIA HD audio


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do you use catalyst control centre?

are you using a no dvd crack?


----------



## sandeshkumar845 (Jan 12, 2013)

greenbrucelee said:


> do you use catalyst control centre?
> 
> are you using a no dvd crack?


what is a catalyst control centre?
i am not using crack


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you dont know what ccc is then you wont be using it which is a good thing.

Read this and see if any of these solutions help, not sure why some people cant get it to work because it works on my system Hitman blood money doesn't work - Eidos Forums


----------



## StealthBlade (Jul 7, 2017)

this post isnt showing new posts i dont know why not even mine so please pm me


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

StealthBlade said:


> this post isnt showing new posts i dont know why not even mine so please pm me


This is showing so the issue may not be as described.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

StealthBlade said:


> this post isnt showing new posts i dont know why not even mine so please pm me


The thread was split and your post is Here


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a very old game.

Hex timestamp from post #1 - *4492b845* = Fri *Jun 16 *13:55:17 *2006*








`


----------

